# Finally Getting a Nikon D50



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I know you guys have been listening to me for a while now about getting a D80 but I have decided to start out with a D50 instead. I can't wait and I think its an ok deal. I would've like to have some Nikkor lens but its something to start out with. Now I can look for more lenses to add to this collection.
I can't wait to share some photos with you 2coolers.

http://houston.craigslist.org/pho/546602190.html

Sandy


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

D50 is no handicap. I think it's still my favorite of the cameras I have. I love it when I have to carry it all day (it's very light) and I still think the image quality of the D50 is better than the D200!


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Nothing like some new equipment to stir the creative juices  

Good luck on your purchase adventures!

GCB


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Congrats on the new Camera.......


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Sandy, any Nikon is a good Nikon. Congratulations and I anxiously await seeing what you can do with it. I am the same way about waiting for things that I want. I am not very good at it.Arlon...my offer of $600 still stands for your D200


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Congrats on the new camera!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Gator_Nutz said:


> Sandy, any Nikon is a good Nikon. Congratulations and I anxiously await seeing what you can do with it. I am the same way about waiting for things that I want. I am not very good at it.Arlon...my offer of $600 still stands for your D200


D200's all I got since my wife stole my D50 from me. I have to sneak it out of the house to use it anymore!


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

I got my wife the D40 for christmas, she seems to like it. where can she get a good tele-lens for a decent price.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

bigpun91 said:


> I got my wife the D40 for christmas, she seems to like it. where can she get a good tele-lens for a decent price.


That depends on your definition of "good" and "decent." Take a look at B&H - http://www.bhphotovideo.com.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

couple of those prices made me soil my keyboard, thanks for the web site, I will forward it to my wife.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Bigpun, a lot is going to depend on how she intends to use the lens. My wife has the 18-200 vr but it cost more than the camera. She loves the lens because she doesn't have to worry about changing it and it's 100% point and shoot. It suits her needs for everything from walks in the park to shooting wide angles inside. I doubt she'll ever change that lens in her life, it's the "end all do all" for her. Personally I like old manual focus lenses that cost less than $50.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I would definitely stay away from all those big, high-dollar lenses for someone who is just starting out. If she likes manual focus, Arlon can give you some really good advice and save you a ton of $$.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

she does mainly portrait shots, she babysits at home, some landscapes, but mostly just the kids. I am trying to get her it enter the photo contests in laporte, I just want to make sure she has what she needs, as I know nothing about it, I just bought it the one she wanted.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> a good tele-lens for a decent price


Sorry bigpun, but you can't use those words in the same sentence!  It's gonna cost ya.
Mike


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

thats what I was afraid of, we got a good deal (in my op) when I bought her camera, the camera, 2 lenses, a carry bag, 2 dvds about the camera, 18 classes about the camera, a $50 gift card, just at a thousand


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Ok, I finally made it home to take some pictures with my new toy. I took 55 pictures before I found my first one I liked. This camera is going to be so much fun.



I only hoped there was some little birds around. Not today of course. I had a red tailed hawk come by but no cigar. 
Its funny I watched the cd to teach you how to work the camera but once I got it in my hands I was lost again. So maybe a 1000 pictures like Koru and Arlon said I'll maybe know what I'm doing. These rose shots I just got lucky. I was proud of myself on these two at least.
I took the rose shots 
Taken With: NIKON CORPORATION NIKON D50File Size: 250 kb - 800x532Taken On: 2008:01:23 06:06:15Camera Make: NIKON CORPORATIONCamera Model: NIKON D50Date/Time: 2008:01:23 06:06:15Resolution: 800 x 532Flash Used: Yes (auto, return light detect...Focal Length: 300.0mm (35mm equivalent: 450...Exposure Time: 0.0080 s (1/125)Aperture: f/6.0Whitebalance: AutoMetering Mode: matrix


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks like a good start. All the technical stuff will come with time. Don't try to learn it all at once, you'll go crazy. Learn one group of settings at a time - metering, AF modes, flash, etc.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

I second B&H,,,,I get all of my equipment from them.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

congrats on the new camera Sandy.  i hope you have as much fun learning its quirks as i am having with mine. 

rosesm


----------

